# Hi from Cornwall



## Uncle Les

I have only just found this bit so sorry its not my first post.
I have kept Lizards on and off during the past 30 years but never got into snakes. I have eight Leos and a couple young Cresties along with a Beardie which I still haven't sexed. I have a Royal Python and a Trinket Snake. I will be adding to my collection soon probably more snakes.
The problem is living right down towards Lands End I am away from all the action and we have quite a restricted choice of shops.
I would be happy to hear from other members in the area.


----------



## ANT

hello and :welcome: to the forum!!


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum


----------



## andie

Hi and welcome, i live in Devon and even up here i have to travel distances to go to a good rep shop so i tend to use online shops for all my general needs but its not as fun but does save you the earth.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

hi and :welcome1: to the forum.........


----------



## becka

ooooh, hello! the first other person from cornwall ive found on this site:no1:


----------



## mleadley

:welcome1:


----------



## Doodles

welcome. There are actually a few of us from Cornwall on here


----------



## welshchaz

welcome to the forum im fairly new to this too and also from cornwall.


----------



## odyssey

hello and :welcome1:


----------



## rob1468

welcome all im from padstow area but now live in barnstaple , we also are restricted to what we can get but our local will order in if we want something specific lol , 
rob


----------



## Dissy

: victory: I am also from Cornwall and i know what you mean about limitations on pet shops.


----------



## becka

cool theres a few ppl from cornwall here!:no1:


----------



## Drummerkid

:welcome1::welcome1:


----------



## Leo-Lover

:welcome1: to RFUK


----------



## Markgrieves

:welcome1:


----------



## welshchaz

does any one know if theres a reptile club in cornwall? ive been looking and havnt found anything?


----------



## Markgrieves

welshchaz said:


> does any one know if theres a reptile club in cornwall? ive been looking and havnt found anything?


Try the tropical house keeper at Newquay zoo and the Cornwall Wildlife Trust. You should be able to Google them


----------



## jayl

Firstly Hi & welcome to the forum.
Im moving down to cornwall in the very near future. theres a good rep. shop in Exeter [ south west reptiles]. Also the best site ive found for stuff from the internet is ;

Reptilekeeping.com

I,ve had a few bits from them now & thy,re BRILL.....:no1:


----------



## Markgrieves

At the risk of upsetting someone, there is a better one in Plymouth, and worth the extra drive jayl.
2by2 ltd - for all your reptile and pet supplies and animals in the southwest of england


----------



## Uncle Les

Well thanks for all your messages, it is nice to hear that we have a few members down here. I have previously belonged to The South West Herpetological Society, I know they are still going and based in Devon.


----------



## Doodles

There will be a good shop in cornwall as from Monday as I am taking over Scales & Tails in Penryn so I hope you all pop in and show your support. I am the tall one with the beard and my wife Ann is the shorter prettier female one!


----------



## becka

Doodles said:


> There will be a good shop in cornwall as from Monday as I am taking over Scales & Tails in Penryn so I hope you all pop in and show your support. I am the tall one with the beard and my wife Ann is the shorter prettier female one!


great! ive been before but the owner was seriously miserable and as far as i could see they didnt sell any equipment, will you be by any chance?: victory:


----------



## andie

Doodles said:


> There will be a good shop in cornwall as from Monday as I am taking over Scales & Tails in Penryn so I hope you all pop in and show your support. I am the tall one with the beard and my wife Ann is the shorter prettier female one!


Congrats on the shop, hopefully ill take a look when we come down to the Kernow Harley Davidson rally in the summer, (long time to wait) though  I'm the big hairy one, my missis is a bit smaller :lol2:


----------



## Doodles

becka said:


> great! ive been before but the owner was seriously miserable and as far as i could see they didnt sell any equipment, will you be by any chance?: victory:


I will be selling plenty of equipment although it will take a while to get more stock together have stats, vivs, hides etc in at the moment just waiting on my licence.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## markhill

:welcome1::welcome1:


----------



## ukgeckos

I have a house in Portreath which i will hopefully be living in after i finish my teaching course.
Ive been in speaking with a well know shop in Wales about opening one in cornwall (truro) as there is so little shops there.


----------



## iangreentree

*hi from cornwall*

Hi there im from plymouth, there are a couple of good shop up here thats all i will say dont want to promote them on here to much.
:welcome1:


----------



## becka

ukgeckos said:


> I have a house in Portreath which i will hopefully be living in after i finish my teaching course.
> Ive been in speaking with a well know shop in Wales about opening one in cornwall (truro) as there is so little shops there.


yea there are a few but ive yet to find one that has staff that give good advice.....or sell anything a bit different other than corns and beardies. not that theres anything wrong with that but i see the same things every time i go


----------



## Boyden1985

*Gills and Geckos, St Austell, Cornwall.*

:welcome1:
I help out in reptile shop in St Austell, Cornwall called *Gills and Geckos.*

And we do sell more then beardies and corns. :lol2: The owners Mike and Nikki are really friendly and helpful. If you have any problems or would like to know more about what they stock give them a ring on 01726 76076.

: victory:


----------



## quik_silver_0707

Doodles said:


> There will be a good shop in cornwall as from Monday as I am taking over Scales & Tails in Penryn so I hope you all pop in and show your support. I am the tall one with the beard and my wife Ann is the shorter prettier female one!


Your taking over? Whats happening to George? (previous owner). Will have to pop down soon and take a look as i brought my Frills from the shop last year. Looks like the website is under construction, also will your opening times change as it was always closed sundays?


----------



## t-bo

Another 'Mr-T' hmm...

Welcome to RFUK


----------



## tiffa

:welcome1::welcome1::welcome1::welcome1::welcome1::welcome1::welcome1::welcome1::welcome1: to rfuk


----------



## Uncle Les

Thanks for that, yes I have visited the shop and must say it is the best I have found in Cornwall so far unless you guys know better. There is a good range of snakes and lizards oh and the skunks.


----------



## becka

Doodles said:


> I will be selling plenty of equipment although it will take a while to get more stock together have stats, vivs, hides etc in at the moment just waiting on my licence.
> 
> Hope to see you all there!


i'll definately be popping in! i'll be the irritating one with dark hair who chats and chats and chats, i dont know anyone else into reps thats why im always on here, need to vent it somewhere:lol2:


----------



## tombraider

Hi Mr T, welcome to the forum : victory:


----------



## Boyden1985

*Skunks?!*

Skunks you say?! In a shop in Cornwall?! Must be Gills and Geckos. :lol2:

Glad to hear that you liked the shop. They do try hard and succeed in every aspect. You will have to introduce yourself as Mr T the next time come in so I can put a name to the face.......I mean.....real face. :whistling2: I'm the short blonde hansome chappy :crazy:


----------



## Boyden1985

*Tea & Coffee*

Infact.......Any of the regulars that come into gills and geckos get cups of tea or coffee soooooo when you come in ask for a Mike's sprecial cup of coffee (He will have to start making the coffees aswell then muhahahahahahahahahah:diablo

This could end badly for me :war:


----------



## Doodles

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Your taking over? Whats happening to George? (previous owner). Will have to pop down soon and take a look as i brought my Frills from the shop last year. Looks like the website is under construction, also will your opening times change as it was always closed sundays?


Please do pop in will be open 6 days a week closed on tuesdays though. 10-6 except for sunday which is 10 til 4. Website isn't mine that was georges so I will have to sort out a new one. My wife is working during the week I am working at weekends. Please all pop in for a chat so I don't get bored.


----------



## quik_silver_0707

Doodles said:


> Please do pop in will be open 6 days a week closed on tuesdays though. 10-6 except for sunday which is 10 til 4. Website isn't mine that was georges so I will have to sort out a new one. My wife is working during the week I am working at weekends. Please all pop in for a chat so I don't get bored.


Will do, maybe this weekend. Are you the person that came up mine and brought a glass Terranium? Dont suppose you know whats happened to george now?


----------



## Doodles

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Will do, maybe this weekend. Are you the person that came up mine and brought a glass Terranium? Dont suppose you know whats happened to george now?


Yes thats me. Someone told me the previous owner has gone to Spain on his boat don't know if that is right or not though. Could do with talking to you about slings when you come in.


----------



## quik_silver_0707

Doodles said:


> Yes thats me. Someone told me the previous owner has gone to Spain on his boat don't know if that is right or not though. Could do with talking to you about slings when you come in.


Him and his boat!! Thought it was you. I will probably come in this weekend mate and have a look around. You putting anything nice in that huge viv in the middle of the shop?


----------



## Doodles

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Him and his boat!! Thought it was you. I will probably come in this weekend mate and have a look around. You putting anything nice in that huge viv in the middle of the shop?


considering caimens but will need a bigger pond still just thinking about it at the moment though. Will be good to see you.


----------



## quik_silver_0707

Doodles said:


> considering caimens but will need a bigger pond still just thinking about it at the moment though. Will be good to see you.


You to mate, look forward to it


----------



## han

Ooo so there is quite a few of us from Cornwall then! I live in Liskeard 
I have to agree, Two by Two are brilliant and have a big variety!
I didn't realise there were quite so many reptile shops in Cornwall! Need to do some travelling me thinks!


----------



## quik_silver_0707

han said:


> Ooo so there is quite a few of us from Cornwall then! I live in Liskeard
> I have to agree, Two by Two are brilliant and have a big variety!
> I didn't realise there were quite so many reptile shops in Cornwall! Need to do some travelling me thinks!


Yeah have a look around Han : victory:


----------



## ukgeckos

where is the shop in penryn, thats not far from our place!


----------



## quik_silver_0707

ukgeckos said:


> where is the shop in penryn, thats not far from our place!


Are you not from Wales?


----------



## Berber King

Hmmm....yeah,where IS george? My employers and many others would be most interested to know where he is with all the money he owes them...............


----------



## quik_silver_0707

Berber King said:


> Hmmm....yeah,where IS george? My employers and many others would be most interested to know where he is with all the money he owes them...............


Sounds interesting and would explain alot. Never did mention any idea of building the business up and selling on. Especially as it sounded as if he had aload of projects going on


----------



## Doodles

Berber King said:


> Hmmm....yeah,where IS george? My employers and many others would be most interested to know where he is with all the money he owes them...............


wish I knew myself I could do with speaking to him about a couple of things. hope this doesn't mess me up in anyway. I had no idea he owed anyone any money.


----------



## quik_silver_0707

Doodles said:


> wish I knew myself I could do with speaking to him about a couple of things. hope this doesn't mess me up in anyway. I had no idea he owed anyone any money.


Wondered why he left without saying anything. He had my 1.1 Fire Salamanders and the female was pregnant. Definately coming down on sat mate : victory:


----------



## Hammer Man

welcome to the forum


----------



## Maddie

Welcome to the forum, I'm new here too (been lurking for months, not posted before though..). Nice to see some more from Cornwall! I don't drive so finding good shops local just doesn't happen. May have to call on the Taxi of Mum and get her to ferrit my about some over the next few weeks now I know there ARE some good places around.


----------



## Spen

Doodles said:


> There will be a good shop in cornwall as from Monday as I am taking over Scales & Tails in Penryn so I hope you all pop in and show your support. I am the tall one with the beard and my wife Ann is the shorter prettier female one!


I'll be popping in soon, I got my Lilith from there, was sad to learn it was closed.
I'll be the bald man with a long goatee that'll propably chat to you for ages. Glad it's staying on as a rep shop, aren't too many down here (If I had more experience I'd of loved to give it a go myself).
Did you know george then? Were you in often? I may have met you.


----------



## kate2304

Hi all, yes I'm another one from cornwall:lol2:
Only just read this thread thats why I'm so late responding:lol2:


----------



## Mush

welcome to the forum!!!

sounds like u have a gorgeous collection there!!


----------

